# Don Wimber



## ScientistKen (Nov 23, 2020)

Petals are thicker and a little darker than they appear. There is a lot of light coming from behind.


----------



## abax (Nov 23, 2020)

Very pretty Phrag.! I love the soft color. Is the new growth climbing out of the
pot?


----------



## ScientistKen (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks. No. It's just slightly above the mix which is probably ok because I have a fair amount of rockwool cubes in the mix. The growth on the left would benefit from being a little deeper. That growth just got done blooming.


----------



## abax (Nov 24, 2020)

Oh good, I dislike chasing climbers around!


----------



## lanthier (Nov 25, 2020)

Very nice I love Don Wimber! !


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 25, 2020)

Nice, well behaved Don Wimber! My Don Wimber is a climber...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 25, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kitfox (Nov 25, 2020)

Mine climbs, too. How long does yours hold two blooms on one spike? And I think I might just have an oxalis as well!!!


----------



## abax (Nov 25, 2020)

Oh my, get that oxalis out of there before it spits seeds. I visited a commercial greenhouse
over run with oxalis and staghorn ferns. It ain't a pretty sight.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 26, 2020)

kitfox said:


> Mine climbs, too. How long does yours hold two blooms on one spike? And I think I might just have an oxalis as well!!!


I have not paid much attention. But it is in spike now. I will let you know.


----------



## cpmaniac (Nov 28, 2020)

Very pretty!


----------



## ScientistKen (Dec 29, 2020)

kitfox said:


> Mine climbs, too. How long does yours hold two blooms on one spike? And I think I might just have an oxalis as well!!!



I pulled the oxalis. It seems to hold pretty long. The oldest of the two blooms in the first pic was open for about 3 weeks before the other one opened. Right now, I have two new blooms open on the same spike and a branch has formed with a bud. This plant is very prolific and holds blooms well.


----------

